# Sticky  Rat Cage Size Calculators



## ration1802

This is an informative post for those looking to calculate how many rats their cage will hold.

*Various cage calculators
*
http://www.ratcentral.com/rat-cage-calculator/
http://ratcagecalculator.com/
http://www.ratzrus.co.uk/ratguides/rat-cage-calculator.php



Rodere said:


> *That calculator also takes into account the shelf space. It might give you a more realistic calculation.
> 
> According to the rattycorner calculator, my new Martins cage (24Wx14Dx60H) can hold 5 rats. According to the UK Fancy Rats calculator, it can hold 5.83 rats (so nearly 6). According to the ratzrus calculator, link above, it can hold 5 or 6 maximum.
> 
> But, according to the rattycorner calculator, my 34Wx22Dx19H cage can hold up to 4 rats. And on the UK Fancy Rats calculator, it says 4 rats as well. However, the same cage, according to the ratzrus calculator, can only hold 2 because it only has 1 small shelf and the bottom floor space.
> 
> So it's height isn't really much of a factor. You can have a seriously tall cage and it could say you can keep 10 rats in it, but if you have only 1 shelf and the floor space, that isn't a realistic number. It's all about the wise use of space and floor area.





Night said:


> Remember... just like it says on the Ratty Corner website, *you owe it to your pets to give them a comfortable and happy home, not just the minimum they can survive on.*


----------

